# Cat spayed = huge knot! Please help!



## barnyardfun

We had our precious little kitty spayed on Friday the 12th. Just over a week ago. She has been doing fine and looks to be feeling just fine. Has no problems running through the house and scaling the furniture!

Today DH noticed she had a huge bump where her incision is. It is golf ball size and very hard. It kind of freaked me out so I thought I would ask here if you all thought she was okay. Like I said she seems to be feeling just fine, good appetite, no discharge from incision and bump does not seem to be painful. But what is it?:help:

Here are some pics.....


Two days after surgery.....

















And today......


----------



## GoldenMom

It could easily be a seroma (fluid build up) from being too active. Pets should be kept quiet for at least one week, preferably two after major surgery. It could also be a reaction to the suture the vet used. That is not at all uncommon. Ideally you need to contact the vet who did the surgery-everything is probably fine, but since I can't see the kitty in person, I can't guarantee that the body wall sutures did not fail and that the bump you are seeing/feeling is intestines that have escaped the abdomen (they could be hard if the hole was fairly small and was starting to cut off blood supply). If for some reason you can't contact the (or any) vet about this, I would hot pack the incision area twice a day for 5-10 minutes with warm wet compress.


----------



## Minelson

Ditto Goldenmom. When there is swelling at the incision site usually anti-biotics will take care of it. If the lump is that large they may drain it. When it does happen it's common to show up about a week later. I'm sure she is fine but needs to go back to the vet. Since she is acting fine, it's not an emergency...you can wait until Monday, but do get her in on Monday.


----------



## barnyardfun

Keeping this cat calm is laughable. She was down one day...the day of her surgery! By the next day she was up and about and was her usual self by Tues. or Wed.. I sure hope it is nothing bad! I love my baby. :Bawling:

All I know about the sutures is that they told me she was glued so their was no need for a return visit.:shrug:

I will try to do the hot pack thing and call the vet first thing Monday. Right now she is content to be sleeping on my seed starting trays, that is where she has been sleeping the past week! She sure will be heart broken when I actually have to use them!


----------



## Minelson

Usually...they are absorbable sutures on the inside stomach wall and then the inside of the skin with glue on top of that to hold the outer skin together. That's how we do it anyway. 
She sounds like a real pistol! FUN!


----------



## Betty Jean

Perhaps your vet is available by phone on weekends. It may be worth a call to run this by him/her for some reassurance. 

She is a pretty baby!


----------



## farmmom

I agree with both the possibility of seroma and suture reaction. They are both fairly common and will go down over time. If you are very concerned, it won't hurt to call the vet. Many will include a post-op visit in the cost of surgery.


----------



## Macybaby

Our cat had about the same thing - she was fixed three weeks ago. In her case, the stitches that were suppose to dissolve didn't do like they were suppose to, and she had lots of irritation and swelling. It appeared that once in a while it would tear a bit where the stitch was stuck and she'd have just a bit of crusty blood. We took her back in and the Vet removed a big knot and length of thread and gave her antibiotics. One week later and she's all healed up just like she should be.

Cathy


----------



## barnyardfun

Just thought I would update. I took Crybaby to the vet first thing this morning. Vet said it could be a possible hernia or just reaction to stitches. She didn't feel comfortable with the way it looked and felt and decided to take her back into surgery. They will fix her up and put her on antibiotics. I think. That is all I know at this point as when I left earlier they were already taking her into surgery. I am supposed to pick her up at 4pm today. I feel so bad for my little baby! Makes me wish I hadn't had her fixed and just dealt with the 'cat calls' when she came in and walked back and forth between the doors! I know my sanity was short during those times but I would trade that for her not having to have surgery again!:sob:


----------



## barnyardfun

I just called to check on Crybaby. She ended up having a hernia. They said surgery went well and she was just starting to wake up. Get to pick her up at 4pm!:bouncy:


----------



## Betty Jean

Good news! I know you will be happy to have her home.


----------



## GoldenMom

Do you have a dog kennel or something you can keep her in for the first week or two after the surgery? Confinement to make her stay quiet would be preferable to having to have another surgery.

In the long run you won't regret having her spayed. This way there will be no unwanted kittens in the future.


----------



## Minelson

I'm glad she is doing good! I know you feel bad about the surgery but really, once she is all healed up you will be so glad it's done.


----------



## barnyardfun

She is resting comfortably (well, as best as she can be) in the laundry room. I figure I will keep her locked up in there for a week or so since that is where her food and litter box are anyway. I have an antibiotic that she is to start taking in the morning a couple times a day. We have to go back in 10-14 days to have the stitches removed. Her poor belly looks terrible! It is a lot worse looking then the first time around! She has gotten up and moved a little bit and is more aware of her surroundings. She is a little trooper and I am sure she will get through this with flying colors BUT that doesn't mean that mommy won't worry.

Thank you all for being here for me. It sure was nice to know someone was here to help me out in a scary situation.


----------



## beccachow

Poor baby, and poor mommy. This will be over soon, hang in there.


----------

